# How did you choose your user name?



## Braig (Oct 3, 2016)

Why did you decide to call you in this way?
Say what inspired you to choose your name

I chose "Braig" because it's the anagram of "Gabri" that in italian is the diminutive of my name that is Gabriel.

What about you?


----------



## Nikki_swap (Oct 3, 2016)

Because of nikki from swapnote  since Miji was already taken


----------



## Jhnsn (Oct 3, 2016)

Jhnsn because of Johnson.

Wow.


----------



## nxwing (Oct 3, 2016)

I had several name changes so I'll also tlak about them.

Frostblade = I took two random words that I think sounded cool
ArnoDorian = I used to be a big fan of Assassin's Creed
nxwing = Taken from Nightwing. Replaced the "ight" with an "x". Also made the first letter small


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 3, 2016)

I signed up as Darmanitan, that 5th gen poke.

Had it changed to Lucifer without knowing who that is because it sounded cool. The supervisor said it was taken so he had to add a bunch of numbers. I told him to do whatever he wanted, and lo and behold, my username is the most satanic of the lot.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 3, 2016)

It was my first username ever, which I got with my first dialup, and it just stuck with me. Mostly because I couldn't come up with a better username.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 3, 2016)

Because Kingdom Hearts is my favourite franchise ever (it's supposed to be pronounced like ''The Element K H'')
Also it's all in capital letters because why not?


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 3, 2016)

Mine's stuck with me since the AOL/Dial up days - mum says I used to call myself 'muffy' as a tot (my real name is Matthew) and used to be a fan of Mightymouse, soooo, after umpteen attempts at creating an AOL username I ended up with this and had it ever since.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 3, 2016)

Creativity is for chumps.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 3, 2016)

my name's meaning is Small Fire low and behold: LittleFlame


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2016)

I did not choose my username, it was thrust upon me.


----------



## mrissaoussama (Oct 3, 2016)

i always put my real name and family name


----------



## dicamarques (Oct 3, 2016)

it's a mix of my 2 first names, first 2 letters and my last name. It sounded nice so I kept it. But I also use some other usernames, like DG. That's the only 2 consonants of my first name


----------



## Silverthorn (Oct 3, 2016)

It's the title of a book I enjoyed reading. And I felt it was fitting for a name.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 3, 2016)

Jackus because my name is Jack. Imaginative right?
Chose it as a child and it stuck for ages. Except now I don't like it because reasons and I don't really want my real name so clear like that. (Those are personal  reasons to be specific)

Thus everywhere else my identity has been changed to "Seriel" but apparently I can't get a name change here because I've been a member for a year and have 2k+ posts :|


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 3, 2016)

'Mech' because I used to play 'mech warrior' to death when I was a youngen.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2016)

It's a mix of my first and Last name. I use this username for everything but a few other things.


----------



## SomeGamer (Oct 3, 2016)

I quickly needed some HomePass help, this wasn't taken. I regret it now though. So unoriginal!


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 3, 2016)

Chose mine simply because I like 8-bit art/games. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

Xtheman166
Xavier 
The 
Man
666


----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2016)

I've told my story I think 3 or 4 times by now. Anyone interested can probably find it.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 3, 2016)

Can't remember


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2016)

My real name, plus my 3rd favorite Pokemon.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Oct 3, 2016)

my older brother said i should name my mii McWhitersins but it wouldnt all fit so its McWhiters. and yea.


----------



## Flame (Oct 3, 2016)

cause im cool.


----------



## Chary (Oct 3, 2016)

Settle in, y'all. This one is hard to understand.

Charmanders...
Char...
Char...y
Chary!


----------



## Justinde75 (Oct 3, 2016)

My first name and the first two letters of my last name + a random number, being 75 because I like the number


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

My nickname when I was a kid.


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 3, 2016)

My user name is a slightly derogatory thai word which roughly translates into "a man who sleeps with many women" 

My ex-girlfriend was Thai and she used to call me that as a joke and i didn't know what it meant at the time i made this account 

Thai women would run for hills if a guy called himself "Jao Chu" lol


----------



## osm70 (Oct 3, 2016)

I spent almost 2 hours making an account somewhere. All names I tried were taken. So, I just entered the biggest bullshit I could thing of and it worked. I use that name since then. ("osm" means eight in Czech)


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2016)

I am osaka from azumanga daioh. the 35 just sounded nice. If you see anyone in the internet named "osaka35", that's probably going to be me.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 3, 2016)

First letter of my first name, followed by my surname


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

this name wasn't taken soooooooo.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Oct 3, 2016)

I was thinking "This is the account I'll use for discussing video games," and lo and behold my user name appeared to me in a spectacular lack of creativity.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> First letter of my first name, followed by my surname


Mr. Grev?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I was thinking "This is the account I'll use for discussing video games," and lo and behold my user name appeared to me in a spectacular lack of creativity.


That was a great story


----------



## mgrev (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Mr. Grev?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i'm not a Mr. yet


----------



## DarkGabbz (Oct 3, 2016)

I have no clue why i had chosen DarkGabbz


----------



## asnka (Oct 3, 2016)

I was really into bathing ape around 10-12 years ago...... Stands for Ape Shall Never Kill Ape


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm not a Mr. yet


I just realized. I don't know any of you people.


----------



## Kinqdra (Oct 3, 2016)

While I was really into competitive battling, I used to have a team built around Kingdra. He then became my favorite pokemon. The Q was added instead of the g because the username was already taken. Now everyone assumes I'm kinqy...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 3, 2016)

Sark because it had a good ring to it.
W for warrior.
Alvein for Cless Alvein (Dejap's translation of SNES Tales of Phantasia).

Not very imaginative I know. But I chose it around 15 years ago for some tabletop RPG character I was playing and it stuck.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I just realized. I don't know any of you people.


Hello.
I am a 15 year old norwegian. I don't have any real friends. My name is Martinus Grev (ha ha dox me)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 3, 2016)

Veho said:


> I did not choose my username, it was thrust upon me.


Same. 

I told Vulpes that my birthday was the same as Bilbo and Frodo Baggins, Tom Bombadil is a character in LoTR, low and behold he made it Tom Bombadildo  

I ended up liking it so much I use it for just about everything else now. 

My first one here was Suprgamr232, I don't remember why I came up with that name cuz it was back in like 2006 or something.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

mrblue647 = User I made a lot younger when being stumped on creating a club penguin account. I thought "mr" was cool, my penguin was blue and 647 were pretty cool numbers.
TheVinAnator = Again when I was slightly younger "The" because coolness? Vin as in my nickname. And Anator because I liked Phineas and Ferb a ton lmao.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 3, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> mrblue647 = User I made a lot younger when being stumped on creating a club penguin account. I thought "mr" was cool, my penguin was blue and 647 were pretty cool numbers.
> TheVinAnator = Again when I was slightly younger "The" because coolness? Vin as in my nickname. And Anator because I liked Phineas and Ferb a ton lmao.


I thought it was a terminator reference. Like the shermanator


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I thought it was a terminator reference. Like the shermanator


I wish it were that cool


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2016)

snip


----------



## lefthandsword (Oct 3, 2016)

I was sick of the old username my parents made up when they introduced me to the wonders of the web, originally I wanted to mush the names of two anime characters together and use that as a username, but I don't want to be stuck with a weeaboo-sounding alias so I went for Zelda instead.


----------



## billyboy (Oct 3, 2016)

I heard the name somewhere and I liked how it sounded. It stayed in my head ever since.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Oct 3, 2016)

It's the name of my sonic OC


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 3, 2016)

my favorite one-time-appearance character from Futurama, Citizen Snips!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Oct 3, 2016)

EDIT: Double post :/


----------



## Wolfvak (Oct 3, 2016)

During my early programming (talking VB here lol) I was obsessed with PRN generation so I made a little experiment.
I made a program that prited random ascii chars and had around one fifth chance of simply terminating (inserted zero terminator and exited). First time it worked properly it displayed "lfvak" and since it had the same termination as my gf's last name (Novak) I simply prefixed it with "Wo".

And so "Wolfvak" was born.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Oct 3, 2016)

I've always had this username ever since I first joined here and have never changed it.

Many people I've told here already know where it comes from, if you look up the song labeled "Paper Engine" aka Outer Space from F-Zero GX and listen to it you'll know where the first 6 letters in my username come from, the last 3 are just my name abbreviation. As to why I chose it I don't know why, I like the song and no I'm not from the UK so stop asking! Yep. 

Oh look my 333 post count is no longer 333! :/  lol.


----------



## ThreatOfTheCup (Oct 3, 2016)

There was a cup on my desk.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2016)

Dino, me name, the h is the way how many people pronounce it and Scene from Scenekid.


----------



## Anunnymous (Oct 4, 2016)

My last name is Nunn. I thought it was ironic and funny. It's also never taken on anything I sign up for. Nothing against people that do, but I also hate numbers in usernames. I like to feel like I'm the first to think of it. Everyone always tell me that I spelled "Anonymous" wrong; I never correct them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2016)

I have a small handful of mental disorders, and 1-3 was taken on YouTube. I've never had a problem signing up anywhere with this username


----------



## Kourin (Oct 4, 2016)

Regular username I use for things was taken, so I just used Rinnosuke from Touhou's nickname.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 4, 2016)

Back when I did improv in high school it was my nickname given at a regional competition.


----------



## chaosrunner (Oct 4, 2016)

Chaosrunner= chao-sonic adventure 2 ,runner cuz i love running made it chaosrunner cuz it sounds sick


----------



## Autz (Oct 4, 2016)

I installed LoL and when it asked me a summoner's name, i though that was something aside my username, so i come up with a "_wizard's name_":

*Autzwrich*

After some time i realised that people didn't want to write the entire name just to answer me, so i shortened the name:

*Autzwrich *-> *Autz*

And since is simple and is mostly available on the internet, i used it. The funny thing is that some people really has Autz as a name.


----------



## Returnofganon (Oct 4, 2016)

Zelda 2 boiiii


I've never actually played it strangely enough



Edit: Here it is


----------



## Link. (Oct 4, 2016)

What can I say, I'm a huge fan of The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Oct 4, 2016)

XAIXER is my own fancy form of Caesar. (The Roman Caesar was pronounced just like the Germanic Kaiser, you modern peoples do it wrong)


----------



## djnate27 (Oct 4, 2016)

In earlier life I was a dee-jay. My middle name is Naté (pronounced na-tay). Two of my favorite numbers are 3 and 9, when multiplied equals 27.


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 4, 2016)

Ah, Foxchild.  The combination of Intellect and Innocence, Wile and Wonder...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

I like Gallade. I'm a guy. The end.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 4, 2016)

Cenk Akbaba because its my real name. but i cant change it


----------



## GalladeGuy (Oct 4, 2016)

Cenk Akbaba said:


> Cenk Akbaba because its my real name. but i cant change it


PM a mod.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 4, 2016)

ok


----------



## Floating Seal (Oct 4, 2016)

My name is a somewhat accurate description of one of my favorite characters ever. Digimon Adventure's Gomamon is adorable, sassy, and no matter who or what he goes up against he simply does not give a damn! Gotta love him!


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 4, 2016)

My original nick was "Sonic_Cee_Dee" like, you know... Sonic CD? For the Sega CD? I usually used classic Sonic avatars at the time. 
I eventually made a furry character and hadn't really thought of a name, then "CeeDee" came to mind, which worked well, as it's wearing headphones, and "CeeDee" is similar to "Eevee" 
I eventually had a name change, I much prefer "CeeDee" to "Sonic_Cee_Dee" anyways.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2016)

VinsCool, literally meaning "Vinny is Cool", this is the username I've been using since around 2006. It's also my real name. Before that, it was simply "VinnyCool", but many games at the time allowed 4 characters for highscores, so it became "Vins". Some other games allowed a 8 characters name, so after a bit of thinking, "VinsCool" was born. I sticked to this name since then, and never thought of changing it.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> VinsCool, literally meaning "Vinny is Cool", this is the username I've been using since around 2006. It's also my real name.


So your real name is Vinscool? sweet!

Anyway I picked my name because....

I was on a ton of CRACK and just came up with it!

Actually it was because I like Pokemon (even if I do not have alot of time to play it or be in wifi play) and I wanted it to be unique and easy to refer to when I had limited characters. I thought about it and decided what if I added reverend to my tittle? I am interested in theology IRL and thought Rev would be a good short nickname so I added them together to get RevPokemon. I think it is a good name and I like it personally.


----------



## Adeka (Oct 4, 2016)

Pokemon,  although most people probably can't even tell

I changed the u to an a to make it original


----------



## SonicCloud (Oct 4, 2016)

Its the first thing i thought about

No meaning tbh


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> So your real name is Vinscool? sweet!


Nah Vinny is my name haha


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 4, 2016)

Nintendo's original product.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 4, 2016)

can someone tell me the name of a mod here. i want to change my name.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 4, 2016)

Cenk Akbaba said:


> can someone tell me the name of a mod here. i want to change my name.


@Veho or @Sicklyboy


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> @Veho or @Sicklyboy


Wrong, sorry. Mods can't change usernames, only admins and supervisors, and only for a good reason.


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 4, 2016)

i have a reason. i dont want to show my real name anymore

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

where can i ask a admin to change it?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 4, 2016)

My name is a complete joke. I had to enter a website a long time back and I was very reluctant to make an account so I based the username off of things I saw people saying like, "OMG!" and "PWNT" on that website and almost every username had 666 in it. I just kept the name because it was my first username.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 4, 2016)

I don't shower as often as I should, I'm a pirate, and I'm an evolved monkey lol


----------



## Februarysn0w (Oct 4, 2016)

I born at February
February = snow (Japan)

Februarysnow => Februarysn0w


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 4, 2016)

When I was in High School, people would make a nickname based off of my initials, DW, they would call me D-Dub! But these 2 classmates of mine decided to make a new nickname for me. DarthDub, apprentice of the Shredder. I just stuck with it since noone uses the name.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 4, 2016)

Cenk Akbaba said:


> i have a reason. i dont want to show my real name anymore
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> where can i ask a admin to change it?


Contact @raulpica or @p1ngpong


----------



## Procyon (Oct 4, 2016)

Procyon after a long period of thinking, I changed my first name which was very dumb. I also forgot it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a BurningDesire for a new one


----------



## TEINDTPA (Oct 6, 2016)

Braig said:


> Why did you decide to call you in this way?
> Say what inspired you to choose your name
> 
> I chose "Braig" because it's the anagram of "Gabri" that in italian is the diminutive of my name that is Gabriel.
> ...




See My profile picture ? That my username im not proud of it is just that it represent what i think about all people saying earth gonna die from human...it's just that it won't... honestly i hope we die before nature.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 6, 2016)

Waaaaay back when I used to test a lot of Homebrew for GC and this new console called the Wii.

Something I tested was a promising "Key to the Wii" .... KiiWii...

Lame now but it has been YEARS!!


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 6, 2016)

i changed my name to Sora Takihawa yesterday


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 6, 2016)

Was my username for Metroid Prime Hunters back in 2006. Funny I didn't sign up for this site until 2 years later.


----------



## baileyscream (Oct 7, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Waaaaay back when I used to test a lot of Homebrew for GC and this new console called the Wii.
> 
> Something I tested was a promising "Key to the Wii" .... KiiWii...
> 
> Lame now but it has been YEARS!!


Damn I thought you was Australian like bwe and gravox 
That just killed that impression of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aletron9000 (Oct 7, 2016)

The screen name I use is one I use often on other websites. So if you see a user that goes by Aletron or Aletron9000, it is probably me.


----------



## JustAKirby (Oct 7, 2016)

I had taken some random pic from my deviantart uploads, and chose my username based off the content of the picture.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 7, 2016)

It's rather.... depressing, really. It's related to something I used to play as a kid since I didn't socialize with my peers. The name stuck, and now.... well, it just is my username, but thinking about it only makes me realize how much I should've tried not to become what I did.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 7, 2016)

When I was like, 6 my sister asked me what I wanted my name to be on a game and I said "I don't know", So then she said "How about banjo1?" and I said sure. Then I forgot what my password was so she made me another account named banjo2, and I just kept using it so I don't need to have different names across sites. I have no idea why she said banjo2 / 1.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 7, 2016)

baileyscream said:


> Damn I thought you was Australian like bwe and gravox
> That just killed that impression of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol surely kiwi = would be Newzealand bruh?!

I lived in Australia for about 2 years on and off though if that helps you imagine me.....



Spoiler



ps after I got hacked I STILL never managed to get back into PS3HAX... no one replies to emails anymore! .. Ah well


----------



## baileyscream (Oct 7, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Lol surely kiwi = would be Newzealand bruh?!
> 
> I lived in Australia for about 2 years on and off though if that helps you imagine me.....
> 
> ...


Yea that works & oops I never realised kiwi was only native to new Zealand I always thought it was mainly a aus fruit  trying poorly to save myself 



Spoiler



I thought you were back on hax now.
I have messaged player to see if kingsman will reply to him regarding it seeing as he's a mod. But I tell you if I keep being ignored over there then I'm going to start getting arsey with them again




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/spoiler]


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 7, 2016)

baileyscream said:


> Yea that works & oops I never realised kiwi was only native to new Zealand I always thought it was mainly a aus fruit  trying poorly to save myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe no worries mate.

Yeah I've pretty much given up getting reinstated over there. Waste of time.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 7, 2016)

I have poor taste.


----------



## RShadowBolt (Oct 9, 2016)

Rainbow ShadowBolt, 'nuff said.


----------



## dice (Oct 9, 2016)

I couldn't think of a username until I saw a die sitting on top of my desktop. Added the "c" for clarification and to not sound emo.


----------



## Pikm (Oct 14, 2016)

Childhood nickname.


----------



## Posghetti (Oct 14, 2016)

My girl best friend gave me this nickname actually.

If you can't already tell, my favorite food of all time is spaghetti (ramen too :3)
And Pos stands for "piece of sh*t" (according to her I am anyways lol)

so she decided to combine them and BAM! Posghetti was born.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not a fan of the crips.


----------



## cheuble (Oct 14, 2016)

Spoiler: Dumb story



Ok, so I had a cat, which was very, very old, and wouldn't move very often. Me and my dad used to call it a "piece of furniture". Then, the name "cheuble" came. Basically, it's just a contraction of 2 french words: "chat" (cat) and "meuble" (piece of furniture). Yes, I know it's just weird


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

cheuble said:


> Spoiler: Dumb story
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I had a cat, which was very, very old, and wouldn't move very often. Me and my dad used to call it a "piece of furniture". Then, the name "cheuble" came. Basically, it's just a contraction of 2 french words: "chat" (cat) and "meuble" (piece of furniture). Yes, I know it's just weird


And that cheuble was a poptart nyancat, obviously.

In English, that would be "catniture", right? XD


----------



## driverdis (Oct 14, 2016)

Linux2go, because I was playing games via Wine on a laptop running Ubuntu at the time
Driverdis, as I needed a quick username for Driverguide (I normally stay away from such sites but the only place that had a driver I needed was there). This ended up being used quite often as it was guaranteed to not be taken
(This works in my favor as I can tell if I registered before on a site long ago if driverdis is already taken when signing up)


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm not a Mr. yet


Mary Grave ?


----------



## cheuble (Oct 14, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> And that cheuble was a poptart nyancat, obviously.
> 
> In English, that would be "catniture", right? XD


That's why you don't translate puns


----------



## Froster (Oct 14, 2016)

Originally my nickname anywhere was BrebboWebbo but Froster was better so I went for it.
I choose Froster 'cause I was in love with inazuma eleven (great times!) and my fav character was Shawn Froste. So I took Froste and added an r to make it sounds cooler.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

cheuble said:


> That's why you don't translate puns


Yeah, that sounds like shit. Hahaha


----------



## mgrev (Oct 14, 2016)

DavidRO99 said:


> Mary Grave ?


lol no.


----------



## GreatMaupinCaper (Oct 14, 2016)

My last name sort of sounds like muppet' or atleast a coworker thought so. He'd always call me Great Maupin Caper and I just sort of ran with it.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 15, 2016)

lcie nimbus , a video game name that just stuck with me . its my username for almost every site ive signed up for


----------



## yodamerlin (Oct 15, 2016)

I had two dogs, one called "Merlin" and one called "Yoda"
Story completed.


----------



## banzai200 (Oct 15, 2016)

mine came of a shitty catchphrase of a shitty movie some 11 years ago, and the "200" is because NOWHERE ON THE INTERNET the nickname "banzai" is avaliable, so it just stuck on me


----------



## Shirako (Oct 15, 2016)

it means fish semen in japanese, plus it kind of sounds cool


----------



## DKB (Oct 15, 2016)

My initials.


----------

